# melted hanging guy, WITH PICS!



## flesh1031 (Jun 28, 2011)

here you go!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

he looks good! very sick!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That is truly awesome.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

I just threw up!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Truely Icky!!! Great Job. It was worth the wait.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wickedly nasty. love it!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow...very nice job!!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Good work, that will cause people to take the long away around the room.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's disgusting! Nice job.


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Blech!!! I got the heebie jeebies from this one.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Sep 23, 2010)

looks like the remains of a dead vampire.LOL Great job:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

whoa...that dude is WET......nice work


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's just nasty...but cool.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is just wonderfully disgusting!!! I like it!


----------

